
Ebook on how to build a web with golang - hitr
https://github.com/astaxie/build-web-application-with-golang
======
hitr
I think this book should have been on gitbook than github atleast it would
have given more downloading options and book friendly UI.I read a lot on my
mobile.Is there any reason why someone should chose github over gitbook if the
sole idea you use your git repo is for writing a book?

